# 94 HB SE VG30E Front engine knocking sound



## Mattole (Oct 27, 2011)

Just want to poll this question, "I have heard that sound before" from this group of shade tree wrenchers. The 94 VG30E runs good now after changing the fuel filter, plugs and wires, distributor cap and rotor, cleaning all electrical plug connectors, replaceing warped driver side exhaust manifold and adjusting base timing and installed new rear leaf springs (originals where broken) The only thing left to do is find out what is making the metalic knocking sound from the front of the motor after it completely warms up. A cold motor does not make a sound, it is only after 10 or so miles and from then on. If i stop and it cools off for a couple of hours it will not start the very light knocking sound untill it completely warms up. The knocking is the loudest at the bottom of the pan in the very front but it can be heard from the top of the motor on the passenger side in the front part of the head. A fully warm engine is the factor hear, using a stethascope everything is quite till fully warm. Pulling the motor and dropping the pan is next unless there is something going on with the gears in the front of the motor?

Loose rod cap bolts?
Lifter colapsing after the oil thins out?
Oil pump gear?
Cam gears or crank gear?:newbie:


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Post up a link to a you tube video of it running and maybe we will have a better idea what the knocking noise is from.

I've seen lifters or "lash adjusters" go bad, and rod bearings fail and the engines still run fine, but no way to know unless we hear it.

-R


----------



## Mattole (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the response, that will be new for me so i will have to recruit some technical help from my IT buddy. Looking for donar spare engine around my parts and they are like looking for hens teeth.


----------



## Mattole (Oct 27, 2011)

Update: 
Had to put this issue on hold for other projects to be completed. I pulled the motor and was in the process of pulling the vibration dampner off when i noticed that it was not fully torqued down. Pulled it off to find the woodruff key split in half and a small chunk taken off the side of the crank in the slot for the woodruff key to sit securley. Investigated the history of this with the PO and they said that the local mechanic they used, had said he had rebuilt the woodruff key area?
I used nickel rod built it up ( one tack was all it took) and filed down. Building up the inside diam to run true on the vibration dampner was the hardest (it vibrated and wore it self out of round, hense the engine knock coming from the front bottom of the pan) rebored it to specs and put it all back togther. Changed the plugs while the motor was out and stuffed the moter back in. RUNS perfect after adjusting the idle and timeing. Power at all RPM levels. The vibration dampner was making the knocking sound and the knock sensor was adjusting the timing to where ther was no power at the lower rpm levels. Only bad thing, i let the motor swing into my AC cooler and the fan hub put a hole it it  A piece of plywood in fron of the ac cooler was a good after thought!


----------

